# Emersed setup beginner, lots of questions =)



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Aftering looking at Dennis's nano setup, I was compel to turn my empty oceanfree tank into an emersed setup too . Now, I have some java fern, anubias petite, and other plants in it right now for testing purposes. Here are the specs:

Tank: 1.6 gallon oceanfree
Substrate: Schlutz cactus potting soil
Lighting: 11 watt fluoresecent with some sunlight

So...here are my questions .

1) How do I plant the anubias? I kept on reading about how you're not suppose to bury the rhizome. Does that mean the anubias is just 'sitting' on top of the substrate without burying anything? 

2) How do we plant java ferns?

Thanks in advance and that's it for now


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They should be tied to wood and allowed to root that way. They'll latch onto wood and some other things (including gravel) on their own.


----------

